# Slightly rough idle when A/C is on. 2.4L



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

I have noticed over the almost 3 weeks I've had this car the idle speed with the A/C system on
seems too low. This causes the front of the car to vibrate like something being out of balance would do. 
However if you give it just a little bit of throttle (very slight pressure) it will completely
smooth out. All other functions are spot on. It seems as if after it warms up really good
it is not as bad. But when cold and A/C on it's very strong.

This car does have a JY Maf sensor And a New air filter so I was wondering if something
related to the fuel injection or intake may be the cause. 

Any ideas ? When A/C is off it runs normally and very smooth. Maybe compressor ?


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

I see, After reading some on line forum comments from same car owners of the bad intake manifold gasket
leaking issues.

If it gets too bad I'll be putting one on it I guess.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Well for those on this ride with me here is some info that might help. 

I found That Rock auto.com has the intake manifold gaskets in several versions (different vendors) 

The Fel Pro version is made to a higher standard than the standard gaskets and use a more rubberized
material. this company has been making gaskets for hot rods and race cars for years. They are a quality
manufacturer. They actually cost less than the OEM which is paper.

The Fel Pro gasket is designed to seal the leaks and prevent a reoccurring issue. Nice huh. 

So I got the chance to look over the repair and it seems like it's not too bad except for the rear facing
position on the motor (intake faces firewall) This makes getting to the hardware more of a bit*h. 
One day to get all the old marked , cleaned up and removed, day 2 for reassembly. 
Note The entire cooling system does not need to be drained. About 1/2. should be good enough. 

I purchased the Felpro manifold gasket and the valve cover set from Felpro all for $31 w/ shipping
I plan to paint my valve cover will doing the rest of this repair. 

jake


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

It's all about perspective ! The last vehicle I owned that needed a $9 gasket changed and the bill 
would have been $1000 was a 1979 chevy c10 with a 350 Diesel v8. Blown head gasket. 
These were an absolute bit*h to fix.
The head bolt torque was off the chart for most mechanics torque wrenches to reach. 
So yeah special tools and tree men and a boy just to tighten the damn head bolts. 

I ended up buying a 71 Olds Delta 98 with a good rocket 350 and a bad rear end. $400. drove it 
back and forth to work for a few months while saving money for the transplant into the chevy truck. 
After that was done truck ran great and that big ball of diesel engine hit the scrap yard at 790 lbs.
ouch ! Best move I ever made.... So don't feel too bad about this Nissan intake gasket if you've 
pulled anything like me off in the driveway this won't be too bad to do. After all I have over 40 years
working on cars.


----------

